# I need to fix fast idle



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

My engines idle is way too high. I can't seem to find the screw that controls the idle. There is a screw on the throttle which I have no clue what it does, because the Haynes manual is soo clear on these things. Also, it's running way too rich, I can smell the unburnt gas through the exhaust. I found that screw, but the odd thing is, the idle goes higher when I try to lower fuel intake.  I need to get my truck up and running again so that I can take it to emissions and start driving it again.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

sounds to me like your injectors are stuck open.

the ecm controls the negative pulse the inturn controls the injectors .

read the codes from the ecm...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I'll bet its the "thermo element" (sometimes called a "wax kit") that is causing the high idle.
It is located on the front of the throttle body, has a hose goping to it... they run about $60-$65


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If coolant isn't circulating through the thermo-wax housing, it could also cause this issue. Sometimes the lines to it get clogged up.


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah, I was about to fix my post saying that I have the MPFI system and the thermo element might be doing it. How would I go about checking the thermo element? I need the dirtiest fastest fix that will last me a while till I can get the money to correctly fix it. I just sold the car I was driving to school and I can't drive my mom's van, because she needs it.


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

The ECM says that its the EGR... I would have never thought of that. Anybody know where I can find the TVV w/2 inlets?


----------

